# TV report about fugitives to S.A.



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I saw in the evening a TV report about Zim.fugitives into S.A.
They report that 3000 to 6000 fugitives crossed the border per day.
This must be a big problem, especially for farmer with border land. In the report two farmers catch in 15 minutes 4 fugitives, gave them food on her farm and then came the police to brought them in the prison in J`burg.
Do you guys in Limpopo have problems with so much fugitives ?
Do you feel directly problems?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Yes Frank, we have the whole Zimbabwe here in SA now. They swarm accross the border like some biblical plague. Farmers have been "warned" by our goverment not to take matters into their own hands and arrest these tresspassers on their land but to let them be. Apparently these poor fugitives can come and go, steal, rape, murder, poach as they please.....

I wonder over a few years when we here in SA are in the state Zim is currently in, where do we go to, we are basically the end of the line????? Does anybody know how far it is to swim to Madagascar?


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Frank
The fugitives are all over even in Richardsbay and are a real thread.The goverment is welcoming these species with open arms.The problem is there is no finger print record for these peoplethe get used for all kinds of violance by sindicates and unfortunatly for us the don't give a damm about human lives the crimes are very vilant.
But there is light at the end of the tunnel these people are rotten with a disease called aids and usually dont make it very long the rate the people are dying here is something out of the ordinary in Richardsbay and Empangeni The two cemenaterys are full of corpses they burry about 10-20 people a day and over weekends it is even more. they are busy to run out of space.
To be in the funeral business in SA is one of the most profitable trades to be in.
In the next couple of years we might all be staying in Zim.
Regards 
Hendrik
Go and look at the following web page www.siener.co.za and then under the subtitle Uhuru


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

In the TV report a camera team follow the fugitives by day and night over the border. I was very impressed how easy it is to across the border fence to S.A.
I have more problems to climbing over the fence to my neighbour here in Germany. In the report also a white politician said in a interview " we need qualified worker here in South Africa and be open for all this people ". As I heard this I piss in my trousers for happiness. In the past I ask in S.A. for the regulations to emigrate into S.A. At this time I must pay per person 10000 € to get a restricted residence permit for 2 years. If my business not work or I give not more than four hot nuts a job, I must leaving after two years South Africa. Seems I have to much money and the wrong colour:embara:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> In the TV report a camera team follow the fugitives by day and night over the border. I was very impressed how easy it is to across the border fence to S.A.


I'm very impressed that they haven't stolen the fence yet!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

:moviecorn


Matatazela said:


> I'm very impressed that they haven't stolen the fence yet!


Ja my friends we are in 'deep kim shooowy'. We are like the frog in the pot of water on the gas...... it was cold and comfortable, now its luke warm, by the time we have wiped the snot from our eyes then its too hot and we can't jump out because we are too weak and the water is boiling and killing us.:boom::attention

:secret:If any one has the answer please be fourth coming with it.:noidea:

spatan:cocktail::cocktail::cocktailwhile they'er still available)


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

James I like you humor !!!!
You are every time good for a corny joke.

Seems, If the South Africans must drive with the Titanic than first class:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> James I like you humor !!!!
> You are every time good for a corny joke.
> 
> Seems, If the South Africans must drive with the Titanic than first class:wink:


Thanks Frank. If you don't have a sense of humour in SA, you are finished. 


The problem with our Titanic is that the Captain and First Mate are fighting among themselves, and we just issued a warrant of arrest for our Engineer, our Medical Orderly is incapable of administering aspirin, the navigator has lost the charts and there are 6 million Zimbabweans on board that nobody wants to do a thing about!


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

Matatazela said:


> Thanks Frank. If you don't have a sense of humour in SA, you are finished.
> 
> 
> The problem with our Titanic is that the Captain and First Mate are fighting among themselves, and we just issued a warrant of arrest for our Engineer, our Medical Orderly is incapable of administering aspirin, the navigator has lost the charts and there are 6 million Zimbabweans on board that nobody wants to do a thing about!


Matatazela jy slaan die spyker op die kop.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> The problem with our Titanic is that the Captain and First Mate are fighting among themselves, and we just issued a warrant of arrest for our Engineer, our Medical Orderly is incapable of administering aspirin, the navigator has lost the charts and there are 6 million Zimbabweans on board that nobody wants to do a thing about!




I lay under my desk !!
You are the master of fine humor !!

But what makes the boilerman at you Titanik ? You have enough briquette from Zim on board.
Remember at the German boilerman:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

:wink: You can stoke on our ship anytime!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Zeez Zwartzes can be glad I'm not ze Fuhrer of ze Reich of Afrique de Sud!
I'll show ze ex Fuhrer how it was supposed to be done!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Agree ASG

The Boere only did one job not properly and that was not getting rid of all these *******s when they had the opportunity to do so.


----------

